# i simply cant live with those ps3 pads,and i have found an alternative :)



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont know about anyone else but after having a 360 for so long and recently buying another ps3 (hopefully this will last longer than the last one) i just cant stand the small,analogues right next too each other,crappy trigger pad lol.so after googling this common problem it turns out an xcm battle pro is what people have been using,but to be honest its very expensive as the device is about £50 and then you have to add a wired 360 pad into the equation,then you have the hassle of loads of cables everywhere (im loving the wireless tech of these new consoles) so after more digging i came across this






now amazon had the end of august as a release date but argos have them instock and selling now (picked one up friday) and 99% of the time 3rd party pads are absolute ****e in my experience.sure there cheaper,but they are always crap.well im happy to report that these pads are very very good imho and i now can play MW2 with my ps3 only mates,with all the comfort of the 360 pad :thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't seem to find one on Argos' website, do you have any links at all?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3/4|cat_14419785|PS3+accessories|14419800.htm

but if your playing FPS i wouldnt bother.i plugged mine straight in and started playing,all was well.i went back to playing on the 360 and it just felt so much beteri then went back to playing on the ps3 with the sony pad and there seems to be a real problem with dead zones on the argos pad.by this i mean when i looked right with the right analogue it was ok,when i tried to look left there was no movement or very slow then it just went turbo and went really quickly to the left.not the best description ever but this could have been perfect.it feels lovely,the buttons are in the right place and the build quality is excellent.but there is something wrong with the aiming.i will be returning mine for a refund i am sorry to say


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the advice, I'll give it a miss methinks.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

got my refund today.disappointing.


----------

